# Second Stream still no go



## SteveTL (Dec 28, 2006)

Cannot get the stream to update to latest software on first stream,, return and got second one and still same problem



The streaming device was registered on my tivo.com page and it showed the correct TSN numbers in the share group. Yes, I power cycled everything after tivo accepted the device to the account. Yes, everything was plugged into the same router with no switches between the Roamio OTA and the streaming device. Yes. the cell phones were connected to the same wifi router that the Roamio OTA and streaming device were plugged into.

4 calls to support and they keep saying unplug and try again,,, 
Start Setup : Check out of home streaming
: Check User Agreement
: Click Start setup
: Get Setup Problem Try Again
System info show Software Version 19.0.1
Sw Update Status: Not Available
Has anyone had this problem ?

Tivo Stream with TiVo Roamio OTA 1TB - service included

UPDATE 09/26/16
5:10 PM

Came home from work and checked for update ,, still the same , it had connected at 9:00 am but status was still unknown. I figured I would force a call and if no difference I was going to pack it up and return it ! Low and behold it worked. I monitored the forced call on computer,,, system information. It went through checking clock , account and then download which took 4 to 5 minutes ,(never that long before) then preparing dowload and BINGO ! software status was PENDING RESTART ,,, restarted unit which took a while (10 minutes) got a solid white LED !!! Grabbed phone started setup and everything went through!! HAPPY CAMPER knock on wood !! 
I did nothing different tonight than numerous times before. 
My advice would be , hang in there , I believe its on Tivos end just like your waiting for a roll out of new software updates ! 

Hope this helps and thanks for commenting on this Thread , kind of felt good knowing I was not alone


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

SteveTL said:


> Cannot get the stream to update to latest software on first stream,, return and got second one and still same problem
> 
> The streaming device was registered on my tivo.com page and it showed the correct TSN numbers in the share group. Yes, I power cycled everything after tivo accepted the device to the account. Yes, everything was plugged into the same router with no switches between the Roamio OTA and the streaming device. Yes. the cell phones were connected to the same wifi router that the Roamio OTA and streaming device were plugged into.
> 
> ...


I just got a stream yesterday and I can't get it to work either. Two android devices (phone and tablet). They both want to do the setup every time the Tivo app starts. They either get an immediate error or look like they are starting and then get an error at the first of what looks to be 4 steps.

I have no clue what is happening despite searches here and on google. I have not had a chance to call yet and am not sure I want to go through the hassle of them asking me to try the things I have already tried multiple time.

It is frustrating


----------



## drtdiver83 (Sep 8, 2015)

Have you guys tried forcing a service call. Under full system information there should be a button for service then another that says call now. When I first set mine up I had to force a connection that way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcliff33 (Oct 28, 2007)

Exact same problem here. Forcing a service call doesn't resolve it for me.

The service tab on http://<ip>:49152/sysinfo shows the call state going through the motions (Getting Account Status -> Downloading -> Preparing Data -> Succeeded), but there's never any indication of a pending restart. The "SW Update Status" on the main tab will show "Downloading" while the call is in progress, then goes back to "Not Available".

Software version is stuck on 19.0.1, both before and after a restart.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

bcliff33 said:


> Exact same problem here. Forcing a service call doesn't resolve it for me.
> 
> The service tab on http://<ip>:49152/sysinfo shows the call state going through the motions (Getting Account Status -> Downloading -> Preparing Data -> Succeeded), but there's never any indication of a pending restart. The "SW Update Status" on the main tab will show "Downloading" while the call is in progress, then goes back to "Not Available".
> 
> Software version is stuck on 19.0.1, both before and after a restart.


Yeah, I still seem to be stuck on that version as well. I did the force call option and it was successful but did not update a version. Most of the time as soon as I check the options and start setup it fails immediately.

I am keeping the Amazon box just in case I have to send it back. I am not sitting forever on a device that cost over $100 that is not working for me.


----------



## SteveTL (Dec 28, 2006)

drtdiver83 said:


> Have you guys tried forcing a service call. Under full system information there should be a button for service then another that says call now. When I first set mine up I had to force a connection that way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes also did this ,, even tried it about 10 times ,,, one after another,,
Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## bcliff33 (Oct 28, 2007)

It looks like TiVo has fixed this issue on their end. I just forced a service call and the new SW installed. After a restart, the rest of the setup was a snap!


----------



## SteveTL (Dec 28, 2006)

bcliff33 said:


> It looks like TiVo has fixed this issue on their end. I just forced a service call and the new SW installed. After a restart, the rest of the setup was a snap!


YUP! Just Updated my post also !!!!!


----------



## drtdiver83 (Sep 8, 2015)

What software version installed on your streams? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Mine also updated and I was finally able to finish the setup and stream to my tablet. I am happy but no way should you have to wait 3 days for that to happen


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

drtdiver83 said:


> What software version installed on your streams?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine updated to 20.4.9


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Maui said:


> Mine also updated and I was finally able to finish the setup and stream to my tablet. I am happy but no way should you have to wait 3 days for that to happen


Next issue I need to work out. Tested playback on the tablet last night and it was fine. Tested playback on the PC this morning and it started but that is about the only thing I can say. Awful quality, it stutters and eventually seems to just stop.

I have to assume there is a setting or maybe something in the browser because this can't be normal.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

Maui said:


> Next issue I need to work out. Tested playback on the tablet last night and it was fine. Tested playback on the PC this morning and it started but that is about the only thing I can say. Awful quality, it stutters and eventually seems to just stop.
> 
> I have to assume there is a setting or maybe something in the browser because this can't be normal.


Same problem, known issue. I was told a new software update is needed. I would report it though because the more they see, the faster they tend to fix.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Dulanic said:


> Same problem, known issue. I was told a new software update is needed. I would report it though because the more they see, the faster they tend to fix.


Yeah, I guess I will have to do that. I expect my streaming to be maybe 50/50 between tablet and PC. On the PC I have gotten hooked on watching stuff on the oculus rift on a big Home Theater screen and was hoping Tivo stream would allow me to do that more easily.


----------

